
Show HN: Extension to track and optimize CO2 emissions with PG&E SmartMeter API - nikodunk
https://energylollipop.com
======
throwaway888abc
Fitbit for the Planet, like it

~~~
nikodunk
Thanks! It's my co-founder twitter.com/katiepatrick 's main hypothesis for how
to bring about change: give people a 2,000 calorie count, a fitbit 10,000
steps, and update them daily.

